# General > Sport >  Wick  District Pool League - Week 18

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Wick  District Pool League - Week 18*


Wick  District Pool League's 2nd and 3rd placed teamss (Crown1  Bayview1) battled it out on Monday night as both teams looked to keep their title challenges intact.   Colin Banks got the Crown side off to a great start to help them take a 1-0 lead, before Ted Gunn pulled one back for Bayview.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

